# Buddy Arrington NASCAR Chrysler Imperial



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I sure wish I could take credit for this creation:




























In the early 1990's I traded some NASCAR collector cards to a friend of mine. In return he painted, hand painted on the inside, this replica of Buddy Arrington's NASCAR Chrysler Imperial. Please look closely at the detail!! The Chrysler logo on the trunk!! The white stripe separating the blue and red!! The numbers!!

You may also notice the body is torn from the left rear wheel opening thru the rear window. While attending a race in Michigan(yes I USED to race magnet cars) one of the racers brought his young son to the race. Kool! I am all for introducing young people to the hobby! They just need to control them!!!! The youngster reached in my race case and pulled the car out by the rear bumper tearing the body All the parent would say is "Don't do that" He never offered an apology or offer to compensate me for the damages! 

Anyway I do not wnat to try and repair or reinforce the body for fear of ruining the paint job.

I would have posted this in the "show us your MoPars" or "Show us your NASCAR" threads, but I felt this was kool enough for it's own thread.

MoPAR TO YA!!

Marty


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats why I Have not bothered with clear bodies in years. Too hard & difficult to do right & too easy to ruin & hard to repair. I am strictly a hardbody resincaster now !

Neal :dude:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I vacuformed from PETG and only had few reported problems with my bodies tearing like that. There are sprnt car bodies that I vacuformed 25 years ago that are still being raced today.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good there Marty... Even with the tear..:thumbsup:

I like to see lexan creations and the creativity that goes into them. 
I like the lexan and have had a couple destroyed I wish I never run...Butt.
I guess thats the fun in slot racin. I did replicas of cars for others they had destroyed or sold long ago and wanted another to replace it. 
Do they still possible have the chrysler somewhere in a dimmly lite corner.
I havent seen those for a long time..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> I sure wish I could take credit for this creation:
> 
> While attending a race in Michigan(yes I USED to race magnet cars) one of the racers brought his young son to the race. Kool! I am all for introducing young people to the hobby! They just need to control them!!!! The youngster reached in my race case and pulled the car out by the rear bumper tearing the body All the parent would say is "Don't do that" He never offered an apology or offer to compensate me for the damages!
> Marty


Who said "Spare the rod ...spoil the child" ? Sorry to see and hear about your car. That kid needs some serious lessons in manners. " Look but don't touch". The parent needs some lessons too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would love to see this in a hardbody. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great! I have one of those lexans somewhere. I bought it years ago for that very same purpose, but never built it.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Would love to see this in a hardbody. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


ME TOO!!

Any resin casters out there?

Marty


----------



## cuda_man (Dec 6, 2004)

That is awesome! I tried painting up one when I first got into racing in the mid-90s, but mine pales compared to this one. That is beautiful. 

A good modeler could make one of these from one or two of the old AFX offerings, I've looked into it myself, though mine would be crude and I don't have the time.

I also have a Hot Wheels Mirada that would make a good body too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

cuda_man said:


> _*I also have a Hot Wheels Mirada that would make a good body too.*_


 
I have that body too -- and when I was probably 14 I painted it to mimic Buddy's car at the time:










If you putty up the opera window and notch the grill with a set of crosshairs you could get a passable version of an '81 Cordoba, which Buddy raced too. :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some cool old pics of Buddy's car & some other Chrysler NASCAR racers here:

http://www.imperialclub.com/Yr/1981/Buddy/index.htm


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any Nascar stats on Buddy Arr?


----------



## cuda_man (Dec 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I have that body too -- and when I was probably 14 I painted it to mimic Buddy's car at the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is just plain cool.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just had to say again how cool that car is, and all the supporting evidence produced by Mr.'Doba. Could you make a vacuform body out of that hot wheel? These pics are inspirational. I'm gonna dig up my old lexan and finish it.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

The first 3 pics are of my T.O.P. bodies I sold during the ealy '90s. They were PETG & I found that the paint used effects the brittleness of the plastic sometimes. I modeled this body style from a picture of Buddy's car by hand. I was a big fan of the independent drivers like Buddy, J.D Mcduffie, & Jimmy Means....Great painting BTW...Tom


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Pics of some of my '90s clear bodies painted like NASCARS....Tom http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/nascar1980s006.jpg


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those bodies are awsome, og. Did you paint any of the numbers or are they all decal kits?


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

All hand numbered & painted, and thank you! Tom


----------

